# sickle hocks?



## smrobs

No, the appearance of the hocks being sickled is just because he's standing camped under. Actually, his hind legs are very, very posty.

A horse that is truly sickle hocked will show it when the points of their hocks are close to lined up vertically with the point of their buttocks.

This horse is sickle hocked.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

smrobs said:


> No, *the appearance of the hocks being sickled is just because he's standing camped under. *Actually, his hind legs are very, very posty.
> 
> A horse that is truly sickle hocked will show it when the points of their hocks are close to lined up vertically with the point of their buttocks.
> 
> This horse is sickle hocked.


You dont know what a relief this is!:happydance:
Is posty a problem?


----------



## smrobs

It can be. When the leg is too straight, then there is no shock absorption and it causes a lot of concussion on the joints in that leg and can lead to soundness problems...not to mention being jarring and uncomfortable for the rider. In addition to that, horses that don't have proper angle in their legs will have a great deal of difficulty using their body properly and it is virtually impossible to get a decent level of collection and/or gait extension from them.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

smrobs said:


> It can be. When the leg is too straight, then there is no shock absorption and it causes a lot of concussion on the joints in that leg and can lead to soundness problems...not to mention being jarring and uncomfortable for the rider. In addition to that, horses that don't have proper angle in their legs will have a great deal of difficulty using their body properly and it is virtually impossible to get a decent level of collection and/or gait extension from them.


 Do you think he will have a problem?


----------



## smrobs

There is no way to tell what will be the final result of a particular fault on a particular horse because each horse will progress differently depending on what they are asked to do, how they are trained, and the individual horse's own body.

If you were looking to do mid to higher levels in some discipline, then I would say yes, you would likely end up with soundness issues simply due to the body stress that higher levels of competition require...but then again, he may be fine even to the highest levels, only time would tell.

All I can really do is say that certain faults _tend_ to predispose a horse to certain conditions. For example, IME horses with small feet, upright pasterns, and straight shoulders are predisposed to having Navicular. That doesn't mean that _every_ horse with those faults will end up with Navicular, but they _are_ predisposed to it. So, given the same care and workload as a well conformed horse, the horse with faults is more likely to end up with it.

Best I can really suggest with your horse is to make sure and let him mature before you start him under saddle and condition him slowly and properly to the level you want him to be. It is possible that he may end up with some sort of soundness issue...but it is also possible that he will be healthy and completely sound for the rest of his life. All you can do is do like the rest of us, regardless of a horse's faults; treat him right, watch for discomfort, and enjoy him.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

smrobs said:


> There is no way to tell what will be the final result of a particular fault on a particular horse because each horse will progress differently depending on what they are asked to do, how they are trained, and the individual horse's own body.
> 
> If you were looking to do mid to higher levels in some discipline, then I would say yes, you would likely end up with soundness issues simply due to the body stress that higher levels of competition require...but then again, he may be fine even to the highest levels, only time would tell.
> 
> All I can really do is say that certain faults _tend_ to predispose a horse to certain conditions. For example, IME horses with small feet, upright pasterns, and straight shoulders are predisposed to having Navicular. That doesn't mean that _every_ horse with those faults will end up with Navicular, but they _are_ predisposed to it. So, given the same care and workload as a well conformed horse, the horse with faults is more likely to end up with it.
> 
> Best I can really suggest with your horse is to make sure and let him mature before you start him under saddle and condition him slowly and properly to the level you want him to be. It is possible that he may end up with some sort of soundness issue...but it is also possible that he will be healthy and completely sound for the rest of his life. All you can do is do like the rest of us, regardless of a horse's faults; treat him right, watch for discomfort, and enjoy him.


 I'm not planning anything too stressfull. Just some trail riding and light barrel racing.


----------



## smrobs

He really shouldn't have a problem, but it's always good to be aware of "potential"s :wink:.


----------



## Faceman

smrobs said:


> No, the appearance of the hocks being sickled is just because he's standing camped under. Actually, his hind legs are very, very posty.
> 
> A horse that is truly sickle hocked will show it when the points of their hocks are close to lined up vertically with the point of their buttocks.


Correctamundo...


----------



## SaddleStrings

The poor sorrel horse in the photo illustrating the sickle hock problem, sure has a lot of flaws going against him. Even those low set hocks are terrible! 

OP, your baby is stunning! I bet he's a real sweetheart! That face of his is just too cute!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

SaddleStrings said:


> The poor sorrel horse in the photo illustrating the sickle hock problem, sure has a lot of flaws going against him. Even those low set hocks are terrible!
> 
> *OP, your baby is stunning! I bet he's a real sweetheart! That face of his is just too cute!*


 He's awesome! I'm glad you think so too!
Thanks!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

I Found this online. To me his legs look like b.








But i'm not sure???


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Some more pictures of him.


----------



## stevenson

that baby's look will change in another year or two. that horse pictured is awfully butt high , terrible way to breed them for a fad.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

stevenson said:


> that baby's look will change in another year or two. that horse pictured is awfully butt high , terrible way to breed them for a fad.


 He's Still Just a baby.


----------



## stevenson

oh, not your baby !! that red horse that was pictured.. sorry .. Your paint baby is adorable. He is gonna be really pretty when he grows up , and he is pretty now.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

stevenson said:


> oh, not your baby !! that red horse that was pictured.. sorry .. Your paint baby is adorable. He is gonna be really pretty when he grows up , and he is pretty now.


 Sorry my mistake! What did you mean by he'll change alot?


----------



## stevenson

baby horses change thier looks. they go through growth spurts and can get to a gangly stage and look rather ugg and then grow some more and get real pretty. the looks change with more muscling from training, if thin or fat.. 
I dont have any pics of my horses from baby to adult. I will try to find some.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

stevenson said:


> baby horses change thier looks. they go through growth spurts and can get to a gangly stage and look rather ugg and then grow some more and get real pretty. the looks change with more muscling from training, if thin or fat..
> I dont have any pics of my horses from baby to adult. I will try to find some.


 Do you think his hind legs will improve by the time he grows up?


----------



## GotaDunQH

SaddleStrings said:


> The poor sorrel horse in the photo illustrating the sickle hock problem, sure has a lot of flaws going against him. Even those low set hocks are terrible!
> 
> OP, your baby is stunning! I bet he's a real sweetheart! That face of his is just too cute!


I like the low set on those hocks, but that red horse is two horses put together as one. The back end and bone he's carrying is MUCH heavier than the light bone and upright-ness in the front end.


----------



## stevenson

this is also under a new post. over at the knees


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

stevenson said:


> this is also under a new post. over at the knees


 Yeah sorry about that. Is there anything wrong with useing the same pictures in multiple posts?


----------



## Horsecents1997

He's so cute!! I love blue eyes!


----------

